# split intake HELP me find this



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

has anyone seen this or know where to get one??? the split intake pipe, any help is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## jmis (Jul 16, 2009)

that look like a custom job. im sure you could go to any local fab shop and tell them where it needs to fit and how big you want the pipe. filters are easy to find. or you can go with something like the dms cai, or a little custom fabrication with some flex pipe. all easy options


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

that intake is metal. i bet it heat soats to hell. Looks good but I bet it is less efficient then the stocker.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like it came out of some ones twin turbo kit


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well after some research that is a custom piece- jpalamar I dont think the stocker was an option here thats a 65 GTO the motor is in, and since thats what I'm building I'm gonna go with it-and I think the pipe will stay relatively cool since the front of my car is basically wideopen- I showed this pic to my boy at work in the metal shop and he says no problem- so we're going with 3.5" tubing with 1/8" wall thickness(to keep the temp down on the inside) and basically I gotta buy two 90 degree elbows cut them in half and weld them together-weld on the outer lengths with the little 15 degree bend at the end-polish and send to the anodizer- I already got the filters on ebay for about $50
just another thing to build for the resto-rod:cheers


----------

